# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  الأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون

## شمس الدين

*الأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون*  *المدني الأردني والفقه الإسلامي* * دراسة قانونية مقارنة* * د.أحمد عبد الكريم أبو شنب*  *ملخص* 
إن هذا البحث، يسلط الأضواء على أساس المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المدني الأردني، إذ نجد أن نقطة البدء فيه، تنطلق من نظرية المباشرة والتسبب المكرسة في الفقه الإسلامي، التي دخلت في أحكام القانون المدني الأردني نفسه، ولقد تبين لنا أنه بالاعتماد على هذه النظرية، نستطيع القول إن المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في حالة ما إذا كان فعل الشيء الضار، هو من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة إلى حارسه، إهنما تقوم على أساس تعد مفترض قابل لإثبات العكس، في حين أنها في إطار القانون الفرنسي والقوانين العربية التي نهلت عنه، إنما تقوم كقاعدة عامة على خطأ مفترض لا يقبل إثبات العكس، وهذا ما قادنا إلى نتائج قانونية هامة، وضعناها في خاتمة البحث .

*ABSTRACT* 
  This study aims at aexamining the bases of responsibility for committing an act by dioscussing the concept of rothirightly and obliquity in Islamic Law, which are aopted by the Jordanian Civil Law.  The study verifies that in the case of forthrightly, responsibility to the contrary relies on the assumed trespass, but the guard ois allowed to prove to the opposite.  To the contrary, the victim bears a duty of proof in the case of obliquity.  In the French Civil Law, responsibility relies on the assumed fault, which is not allowed to prove to the opposite.



*مقدمة* 
تمثل المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء أهمية بالغة على الصعيد القانوني في عالمنا المعاصر، وذلك بسبب الاستخدام المتعاظم للآلة.  ذلك أنه وإن كان التوسع في استخدام الآلة قد جلب النفع وحقق الرفاهية للبشرية، لكنه من الناحية الأخرى يوقع أضراراً بالناس على نطاق واسع سواء في أجسادهم أم في ممتلكاتهم .

ويضاف إلى ذلك أن انتشار البناء والعمران، وتزايد حاجة المجتمع باستمرار إلى مزيد من البناء لتغطية حاجة الإنسان إلى المسكن أو حاجة المجتمع إلى المرافق، هو ما يسبب أضراراً للأفراد في بعض الأحيان فيما لو إنهار البناء كلياً أو جزئياً، هذا فضلاً على توسع الإنسان في تربية الحيوان وما يجرّه ذلك من أضرار توقعها الحيوانات بالغير.

لقد وجد علماء القانون في أوروبا ولا سيما في فرنسا أن الاستناد على الأساس التقليدي للمسؤولية المدنية والمتمثل بخطأ واجب الإثبات، يؤدي إلى ضياع حقوق المتضررين من فعل الآلة، كلما عجز هؤلاء عن إثبات خطأ صادر عن حارس الآلة التي أحدثت الضرر بهم .
ولقد دلّت القضايا المنظورة أمام القضاء أن هناك حالات كثيرة يعجز فيها المتضررون عن إثبات خطأ حارس الآلة، مما يعني تحملهم لضرر دون ذنب جنوه، وهو ما يخلّ بالعدالة حتماً، ومن هنا فقد تطوّر الأمر هناك إلى حد ترجيح إقامة مسؤولية حارس الآلة على خطأ مفترض افتراضاً لا يقبل إثبات العكس، بمعنى أنه لا يقبل من حارس الآلة إثبات أنه لم يخطئ عندما أحدثت الآلة محلّ حراسته ضرراً بالغير، فإذا أحدثت الآلة ضرراً بالغير فهذا مؤداه أن حارسها مخطئ حكماً، ولا يستطيع أن يتنصل من المسؤولية إلا بإثبات السبب الأجنبي، وبهذا الحل القانوني أخذت أيضا العديد من القوانين العربية كالقانون المصري والقانون اللبناني والقانوني السوري، فإذا ما انتقلنا إلى الأردن، فإننا نجد أن المشرع الأردني هو الآخر قد أقام مسؤولية حارس الآلات الميكانيكية على تعدٍ مفترض، لكنّ المشرع الأردني خالف ما ترجّح بهذا الصدد في فرنسا والدول العربية التي أخذت عنها، من حيث إقامته لهذه المسؤولية على تعد مفترض قابل لإثبات العكس ، بمعنى أن يكون من حق حارس الآلة أن يثبت أنه بذل العناية اللازمة للحيلولة دون إحداث آلته ضرراً بالغير، فإذا نجح في ذلك، لم يتحمل مسؤولية ذلك الضرر، وحقيقة الأمر أن الحلّ القانوني الذي أخذ به المشرع الأردني هو مما يتوافق مع ما هو مستقر في الفقه الإسلامي من أنه لا تكليف إلا بمقدور، بمعنى أن الإنسان لا يسأل إلا إذا كان الفعل الحادث كان ضمن طاقته وفي وسعه الحيلولة دون حدوثه، فإذا بذل كل ما يستطيع لمنع حدوثه لكنه لم يفلح انتفت مسؤوليته.  وبذلك فإن قاعدة "لا تكليف إلا بمقدور" المقررة في الفقه الإسلامي هي أعمّ من قاعدة "لا تكليف بمستحيل" المقررة في القوانين الوضعيّة.
إن هذا البحث هو محاولة نقوم بها لسدّ فراغ في الدراسات القانونية الأردنية التي نادراً ما تعرضت للأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المدني الأردني، وحتى لو تعرّضت فإنما تتعرض له بشكل سطحي لا يثري المعرفة القانونية في هذا البلد، وفضلاً عن ذلك، فإن من يبحث في القانون المدني الأردني يتوجب عليه أن يبحث أيضاً في الفقه الإسلامي باعتباره المصدر التاريخي للقانون المدني الأردني، هذا عدا ما يحتويه هذا الفقه من نظريات وتطبيقات قانونية تصلح أساساً لحلّ الكثير من المشاكل القانونية المعاصرة بعدالة ومعقولية.  كما إننا وإثراءً للموضوع سنجعل دراستنا دراسة مقارنة مع ما هو مستقر في الفقه القانوني الفرنسي والقوانين العربية التي نهلت عنه .
إن أهمية بحثنا في هذا الموضوع لا تخفى على المتخصص في القانون، ذلك إننا باستجلائنا للأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء نحدد الجهة التي نفترض خطأها أو تعدّيها، وكذلك ما إذا كان يحق لهذه الجهة أن تدفع عن نفسها المسؤولية بإثبات عدم خطئها (أو تعدّيها) أم لا، وعلى هذا فسوف نبحث في مبحث أول في الأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المقارن، ثم في مبحث ثانٍ في الأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في الفقه الإسلامي، ثم في مبحث ثالث نبحث في الأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المدني الأردني.

*المبحث الأول* *الأساس القانوني لنظرية المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المقارن* 
إن المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المدني الفرنسي – حسبما خلص إليه الاجتهاد في ذلك البلد – وفي القوانين العربية التي استمدت أحكامها منه، قد استقرت على أساس تحميل حارس الشيء مسؤولية الضرر الذي يحدث بفعل الشيء محل الحراسة للغير، دون أن يكون من حق الحارس إثبات انتفاء خطئه وصولاً إلى دفع المسؤولية عنه، وذلك خلافاً للقواعد العامة في المسؤولية السائدة في هذه القوانين، التي توجب على المتضرر إثبات خطأ مرتكب الفعل الضار، وتعطي لهذا الأخير الحق في إثبات انتفاء صدور خطأ من جانبه لكي يدرأ عن نفسه المسؤولية، ومن هنا فقد قامت في إطار المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء حسبما استقرت عليه نظريات قانونية تحاول أن تجد أساساً لهذه المسؤولية ، إذ يلاحظ الباحث أن بعض هذه النظريات بقي متمسكاً بفكرة الخطأ، وإن جعله خطأ مفروضاً لا يقبل إثبات العكس، وبعضهم الآخر أخذ بمبدأ تحمل تبعة الشيء، ثم هناك من يقول أيضاً بنظرية الضمان أساساً لهذه النظرية.

*المطلب الأول : نظرية الخطأ*

تستند هذه النظرية إلى الأساس الذي تقوم عليه المسؤولية المدنية بكافة صورها، ألا وهو الخطأ، وعلى ذلك فحسب هذه النظرية، فإن الخطأ يبقى هو مناط المسؤولية المدنية سواء كان مصدر هذه المسؤولية هو فعل الشخص أو فعل الشيء إلا أن الخطأ في إطار المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء – حسب هذه النظرية – هو خطأ مفترض لا يقبل إثبات العكس، "فلا يجوز إذن أن ينفي الخطأ عن نفسه بأن يثبت أنه، لم يرتكب خطأ أو أنه قام بما ينبغي من العناية حتى لا يفلت زمام الشيء من يده"(1)، ويوضح الدكتور السنهوري ذلك بالقول : "بأن الخطأ الذي قامت عليه مسؤولية حارس الشيء هو خطأ في الحراسة، والأصل في ذلك أن كل حارس يلتزم قانوناً بأن لا يجعل زمام الشيء يفلت من يده حتى لا يصاب أحد بضرر، وهذا الالتزام هو التزام بتحقيق غاية لا التزام ببذل عناية، فإذا أفلت زمام الشيء من يد حارسه، فقد وقع الخطأ ولا سبيل بعد ذلك لى نفيه بإثبات العكس"(2).وبهذا المعنى قررت محكمة النقض المصرية : "بأن هذه المسؤولية لا تدرأ عن الحارس بإثبات أنه لم يرتكب خطأ ما، وأنه قام بما ينبغي من العناية والحيطة، حتى لا يقع الضرر من الشيء الذي في حراسته، وإنما ترتفع هذه المسؤولية، إذا أثبت الحارس أن وقوع الضرر كان سببب أجنبي لا يد له فيه، بأن كان الفعل خارجاً عن الشيء فلا يكون متصلاً بداخليته أو تكوينه، فإذا كان الضرر راجعاً إلى عيب في الشيء فإنه لا يعتبر ناشئاً عن سبب أجنبي ولو كان العيب خفياً، وهذا السبب لا يكون إلا قوة قاهرة أو خطأ المضرور أو خطأ الغير"(3).
لكن هذه النظرية لم تسلم من النقد، "فذهب البعض إلى تصوير مثل هذا الخطأ بأنه أقرب إلى التخيل منه إلى الحقيقة، إذ هو وهمي ألصق بالحارس اصطناعاً، فيكون مبدأ الخطأ المفترض أساساً للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء تركيباً لفظياً ينقصه المدلول القانوني الذي يقوم بالوجه البين غير الملتبس، فالمسؤولية تترتب على الحارس بمجرد أن يكون للشيء دور فاعل في الحادث دونما اعتبار لسلوك الحارس ودوافعه أو لعيب في الشيء العائد له، وفي الواقع ليس من مجال للقول بمسؤولية مبنية على خطأ مفترض في جانب الحارس إذ لا يمكن أن تقوم المسؤولية على مثل هذا الافتراض، وهي التي لا تزول وإن بقي سبب بالحادث مجهولاً أو كان سلوك الحارس سوياً، ما دام أن الشيء تدخل في الضرر فكان تدخله إيجابياً"(4).

*المطلب الثاني : نظرية تحمل التبعة أو المخاطر* 

إن النقد الذي وجه إلى نظرية الخطأ، بل وتوسع القضاء والفقه الفرنسيين في تجاوز الأصل في ترتيب المسؤولية والمتمثل بالخطأ الواجب الإثبات. والتوسع بالتالي توسعاً كبيراً في الأخذ بالخطأ المفترض، قد "حدا ببعض الفقه إلى أن يتساءل عما بقي من الأساس التقليدي للمسؤولية (الخطأ) إذ لا يكاد يشعر الإنسان بفرق بين مسؤولية لا تستند إلى خطأ أصلاً ومسؤولية تستند إلى خطأ مفروض، لا سيما إذا كان يمتنع على المسؤول إثبات عكسه، هذا زيادة على العلة الرئيسية، ألا وهي تعذر إقامة الدليل على خطأ المسؤول بعد ازدهار المنشآت الصناعية وتقدم وسائل النقل الحديث، ولذا فقد بدا ذلك بعضهم ومنذ أواخر القرن التاسع عشر في مهاجمة الخطأ كأساس للمسؤولية والدعوة إلى أساس جديد يوائم روح العصر الذي نعيش فيه وهو ما يسمى "الخطر المستحدث" أو تحمل "التبعة" ومؤدى هذا الأساس أنه ما دام الإنسان يستفيد من نشاطه الاقتصادي فعليه تبعة ما يحدثه لغيره من أضرار بغير حاجة للبحث عما إذا كان هناك خطأ في جانبه أم لا... فحتى إذا لم يقع خطأ أصلاً من جانب المسؤول أليس من العدل أن لا نضحي بالمصاب وإن تحمّل صاحبة التبعة، وقد خلصت له مغانمه كأنها نتيجة ما وقع"(5)، "وظهرت هذه النظرية أول الأمر بمناسبة إصابات العمل تحت تأثير الرغبة في تسهيل حصول العمال الذين يصابون في أثناء تأدية عملهم على تعويض مناسب.... وهي تتلخّص في أن رب العمل يجب أن يعوض العمال عن إصابتهم بقطع النظر عن وقوع خطأ منه، لأن المصنع الذي أنشأه إنما يعود عليه ربحه ولأن إصابات العمل هي من المخاطر الملازمة لإنشاء المشروعات الصناعية وغيرها، فيجب أن يتحمل رب العمل نتائج هذه الإصابات لأن الغرم بالغنم ،ولأن هذه النظرية تؤسس المسؤولية على مجرد وقوع ضرر وعلى ضرورة إلقاء تبعة هذا الضرر على من تسبب فيه دون نظر إلى مسلك هذا الأخير أو إلى قصده، فقد سميت بنظرية المسؤولية الشيئية أو الموضوعية بالمقابلة للنظرية التقليدية التي تقيم المسؤولية على أساس مسلك الفاعل الشخصي، وهي المعروفة بنظرية المسؤولية الشخصية"(6) "ولكن رغم هذه الحجج وغيرها، فإن الرأي السائد في الفقه لا يزال يرى المسؤولية مسؤولية شخصية، قوامها الخطأ الشخصي ثابتاً كان أو مفروضاً، ويرفض التسليم بهذه المسؤولية المادية لمخالفتها لروح التشريع الذي يبدو من نصوصه تطلب الخطأ الشخصي، كما أن الفكرة التي تقوم عليها فكرة غامضة ينقصها التحديد، فوق ما تؤدي إليه من زيادة قضايا المسؤولية زيادة قد يخشى منها على النظام الاجتماعي ذاته، ولأن من شأن الأخذ بها قتل العزيمة وروح الإقدام"(7).
وفضلاً على ذلك فقد "لوحظ على هذا الرأي أنه لو كان صحيحاً، لوجب أن يكون المسؤول هو المنتفع بالشيء لا حارسه، ولما أمكن دفع هذه المسؤولية بنفي علاقة السببية أي بإقامة الدليل على وجوب السبب الأجنبي"(8).ولكن لا بد من التسليم أن القوانين الوضعية قد أخذت بقدر من هذه النظرية، كما هو الشأن في قانون إصابات العمل الفرنسي الصادر عام 1898، والقانون الفرنسي الصادر عام 1985 "بشأن تحسين حالة المصابين في حوادث المرور التي تقع بفعل السيارات، فكفل لهم القانون تعويضاً كاملاً عن الأضرار الجسمية ولو كان هذا السبب خطأ المصاب نفسه"(9).  بل ونجد مثل ذلك في القانون الأردني أيضاً، كما هو الحال فيما فرضه قانون العمل رقم 8 لسنة 1996.على صاحب العمل من دفع مبالغ جزافية محددة في حالة إصابة العامل إصابة عمل أو بمرض مهني دونما حاجة إلى إثبات خطأ صاحب العمل، بل وإنه في حالة وفاة العامل أو إصابته بعجز دائم نتيجة خطئه هو، فإن التزام صاحب العمل يبقى قائماً، هذا إذا كان العامل غير مشمول بالضمان الاجتماعي، فإن كان مشمولاً به، انتقل العبء من على كاهل صاحب العمل إلى كاهل المؤسسة العامة للضمان الاجتماعي.

*المطلب الثالث : نظرية الضمان* 

"هذه النظرية تقيم المسؤولية المدنية بوجه عام على أساس الضمان لا على أساس الخطأ، ومؤداها أن المسؤولية المدنية ما دامت غايتها التعويض المدني لا العقوبة، يتعين النظر فيها إلى المضرور وما أصابه من ضرر هو غير مكلف قانوناً بتحمله، لا إلى الفاعل ومسلكه، فمتى ثبت أن المضرور قد أوذي في حق من حقوقه الرئيسة، كان المتسبب في الضرر مسؤولاً عنه بقطع النظر عن مسلكه ما دام هو ليس في حالة من الحالات التي يخولها فيه القانون المساس بحق غيره، وذلك لأن كل حق يقابله واجب يفرض على الكافة أن يحترموه، ولأن المساس بحق للغير فيه خرق للواجب المقابل لهذا الحق، وبالتالي فهو موجب للضمان بذاته دون حاجة إلى البحث في المسلك الذي أدى إليه، ما دام القانون لم يخوّل مرتكبه الحق في ارتكابه"(10)،  وعلى ذلك فإنه إذا كان "للشخص أن يتصرف بحرية، إنما ينبغي أن يتقيد في تصرفه بالأنظمة وأن يحافظ على حقوق الآخرين، فإن أتى تصرفه ضاراً بالغير، فيكون قد أخل بحق الغير في استقراره، ويكون إلزامه بالتعويض نتيجة لهذا الإخلال، فالسائق يتمتع بحريته شرط أن يراعي الأنظمة وقواعد الحيطة، فإن سبب لشخص آخر ضرراً كان لهذا الشخص أن يتذرع بحقه في سلامة جسده وكان له الحق في التعويض عما أصابه.... فإن كان للشخص حق ذاتي في سلامة جسده وكيان أمواله، فإن النيل من هذا الحق يؤلف مصدراً للتعويض عن الضرر الذي وقع بفعل من نال من الحق أو هدره، سواء كان فعله خاطئاً أم غير خاطئ، وسواء تجلّى الفعل بتصرف شخصي من المسؤول و بدور لشيء استعمله"(11) وهكذا نجد أن هذه النظرية تركز على نتائج أفعال الشخص وليس على الشخص أو طبيعة سلوكه، فالإنسان في ظل هذه النظرية ضامن للضرر الذي يحصل للغير، وسواء حصل ذلك بفعل صدر عنه أو بدور لشيء تحت حراسته، وعلى ذلك تصحّ في ظل هذه النظرية مساءلة عديم التمييز مدنياً إذا أتى سلوكاً ضاراً بغيره، كما أن من يسلك سلوكاً ضمن القوانين والأنظمة، ضامناً مدنياً لأي ضرر يحصل للغير بفعل سلوكه هذا، فصاحب المصنع المرخص قانونياً، يظل مسؤولاً عن الضرر الذي يصيب الغير بفعل نشاطه الصناعي، هذا مع أن هذا النشاط مشروع من الناحية القانونية، وهكذا تتسع في ظل هذه النظرية مساحة المسؤولية المدنية للإنسان، "ومن هنا فقد أخذ على هذه النظرية أنها وإن صلحت لتوجيه المشرع نحو تنظيم جديد للمسؤولية المدنية، (إلا أنها) لا ترتكز على النصوص الحالية ولا تستقيم معها"(12).
"وخلاصة الأمر بعد كل ذلك أن الرأي الراجح في الفقه الفرنسي هو ذلك الذي يقيم المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء على أساس الخطأ، وذلك لتوافق ذلك مع روح التشريع الفرنسي والقوانين المستمدة منه، والتي يبدو من نصوصها أنها تجعل الخطأ الشخصي هو أساس المسؤولية، سواء كان خطأ واجب الإثبات أم خطأ مفترضاً"(13).

*المبحث الثاني* *أساس نظرية المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في الفقه الإسلامي* 
إن الباحث في الفقه الإسلامي سيجد أن النظرية الأساس التي ترتكز عليها أحكام ضمان العدوان (المسؤولية التقصيرية في الإصلاح القانوني المعاصر)، إنما هي نظرية المباشرة والتسبب، وبالتالي فإنه يتوجب على الباحث في الأساس القانوني لنظرية المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء، بل وفي الأساس القانوني لضمان العدوان في الفقه الإسلامي أن ينطلق من المباشرة والتسبب .

وتعني المباشرة : "إيجاد علة التلف، أي أنه ينسب إليه التلف في العرف والعادة كالقتل والإحراق، وبعبارة أخرى : المباشرة : أن يتصل فعل الإنسان بغيره ويحدث منه التلف كما لو جرح إنسان غيره أو ضربة فمات"(14)، وعرفته المادة (887) من مجلة الأحكام العدلية بأنه : "إتلاف الشيء بالذات". "وعلى ذلك فالمباشرة تعني : "ترتب الضرر عن الفعل دون واسطة بينهما وسواء كان ذلك على وجه التعمد أو الغفلة"(15)،  أما التسبب فهو : "ما يحصل الهلاك عنده بعلّة أخرى، إذا كان السبب هو المقتضي لوقوع الفعل بتلك العلّة"(16)، وعرّفته المجلة في المادة (888) بأنه : "أن يحدث في شيء ما يفضي عادة إلى تلف شيء آخر".  فالتسبب إذن هو فعل يؤدي إلى الضرر مع تدخل واسطة بين الفعل والضرر، وبذلك يبدو واضحاً أن التركيز في نظرية المباشرة والتسبب إنما ينصب على الرابطة السببية بين الفعل الضار وبين الضرر المتحصل، بمعنى أنه إذا كان الفعل يفضي مباشرة إلى الضرر دون واسطة تتوسط بينهما فنحن أمام المباشرة، وإن كان هناك واسطة تتدخل بينهما فنحن أمام  التسبب، إذ يبدو واضحاً أنه في المباشرة تكون الرابطة السببية واضحة للعيان فيما بين الفعل الضار والنتيجة بحيث أننا لا نكون بحاجة إلى إثبات، وذلك كأن يقوم شخص بطعن شخص آخر يخنجر أو أن يقطع شجرة له، في حين أن هذه الرابطة تكون غير واضحة في حالة التسبب بحيث أن إثباتها يحتاج إلى إعمال فكر وتدبر، وذلك لتدخل واسطة بين الفعل الضار وبين الضرر الحاصل، كأن يقوم شخص بحفر بئر فيقع فيه شخص آخر فيتضرر، إذ أن هناك واسطة تخللت بين واقعة حفر البئر وبين تضرر الشخص الذي وقع في البئر، وهي عملية إلقاء هذا الشخص في البئر – ومن هنا فإن عملية ربط حفر البئر بواقعة وقوع الشخص المتضرر فيه – تحتاج إلى إثبات  لاحتمال أن يكون هناك فعل ما قطع الرابطة السببية بين واقعة حفر البئر (التسبب) وبين واقعة وقوع المتضرر في البئر وحصول الضرر تبعاً لذلك، ومن هنا وضع فقهاء الحنفيّة لا سيما المتقدمين منهم قاعدة فقهية رئيسة، ألا وهي : "المباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعمد والمتسبب لا يضمن إلا بالتعمد أو التعدي"(17)،  وهذه القاعدة انتقلت إلى مجلة الأحكام العدلية بنفس الصيغة، فقد جاء في المادة (92) منها أن "المباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعمد، أما في المادة (93) فقد جاء أن "المتسبب لا يضمن إلا بالتعمد".  وقد انتقلت هذه القاعدة إلى القانون المدني الأردني أيضاً الذي وبعد أن نص في المادة (257/1) وجرياً وراء ما استقر عليه الفقه الإسلامي من أنه "يكون الإضرار بالمباشرة أو التسبب" فإنه في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة نصّ على أنه : "فإن كان بالمباشرة لزم الضمان ولا شرط له، وإذا وقع بالتسبب فيشترط التعدي أو التعمد أو أن يكون مفضياً إلى الضرر" وقد فسرت المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الأردني هذا الحكم بقولها : "وكلمتا "التعمد" و "التعدي" ليستا مترادفتين إذ المراد بالتعمد، تعمد الضرر لا تعمد الفعل، والمراد بالتعدي ألا يكون للفاعل حق في إجراء الفعل الذي حصل منه الضرر، والشخص قد يتعمد الفعل ولا يقصد به الضرر ولكن يقع الضرر نتيجة غير مقصودة، فإذا كان الإضرار (كالإتلاف) بالمباشرة لم يشترط التعمد ولا التعدي، وإذا كان بالتسبب اشترط التعمد أو التعدي"(18).
كما جاء فيها أيضاً: "ومرجع التفرقة في الحكم بين المباشرة والتسبب، أن المباشرة علة مستقلة، وسبب للإضرار بذاته فلا يجوز إسقاط حكمها بداعي عدم التعمد أو عدم التعدي، أما التسبب فليس بالعلة المستقلة فلزم أن يقترن العمل فيه بصفة التعمد أو التعدي ليكون موجباَ للضمان"(19).
ومؤدى هذه القاعدة إذن أن المباشر يضمن نتيجة فعله الضار في كل حال أي حتى لو لم يثبت صدور أي تعد أو تعمد منه في حين أن المتسبب لا يسأل إلا في حالة ثبوت تعمده أو تعديه، ولكن التطبيقات العملية في الفقه الحنفي لا تأخذ بهذا التفسير الصارم لها ، فقد أفتوا مثلاً في مسألة ضرب الدابة المستأجرة، "إن للمستأجر أن يضربها الضرب المعتاد في الوضع المعتاد إذا استند الضرب إلى سبب يبيحه وتقيد بالمتعارف، وبالتالي فلا يضمن الضرر الناتج عن ذلك(20)، ماذا يعني ذلك؟ أنه يعني أن المباشر لا يضمن إذا لم يتعمد أو يتعدّ، وهذا خرق للقاعدة الصارمة، التي تضمّنه في كل حال، وكذلك فقد أفتوا "أن راكب الدابة لا يضمن إن أصابت بيدها أو رجلها غباراً أو حجراً صغيراً، ففقأت عين إنسان أو أفسدته ثوبه"(21).  وهو ما يعني أيضاً أن راكب الدابة (وهو مباشر لأن الدابة بالنسبة إليه كالآلة ففعلها ينسب إليه) لا يسأل لانتفاء تعديه في هذه الحالة إذ أن له أن يلاحظ الحجر الصغير أو الغبار فيجنب دابته ذلك؟ كما أن نظرية المباشرة بصورتها الصارمة التي ذكرناها قد يؤدي تطبيقها الحرفي إلى نتائج غير عادلة، ذلك أنه قد يفهم الباحث منها أن المباشر يسأل حتى لو كان الفعل الذي يترتب عليه الضر كان فعلاً مشروعا أتاه المباشر، ولكن في الحقيقة فإن التطبيقات الفقهية غير ذلك، فمثلاً أفتى الفقهاء بأنه لا مسؤولية على المباشر في حالة الدفاع المشروع، فمن "شهر على رجل سلاحاً ليلاً ونهاراً أو شرع عصا ليلاً في مصر أو نهاراً في طريق غير مصر، فقتله المشهور عليه عمداً فلا شيء عليه"(22).  كما أن مجلة الأحكام العدلية، وبعد أن نصت على القاعدة بصيغتها الصارمة كما ذكرنا، تضمنت في نصوصها كثيراً من الحالات التي تربط مسؤولية المباشربالتعدي فمثلاً: نصت المادة (918) من المجلة على أنه : "إذا هدم أحد عقار غيره كالحانوت والدار بغير حق فصاحبه بالخيار إن شاء ترك انقاضه للهادم وضمنه قيمته مبينا وإن شاء حطّ من قيمته مبنياً قيمة الأنقاض وضمنه القيمة الباقية، وأخذ هو الأنقاض"، حيث يتضح من هذه المادة أن مسؤوليته منوطة بالتعدي "بغير حق" وعلى ذلك فإذا هدمه بحق لا يضمن، وكذلك في المادة (919) من المجلة بأنه "لو هدم أحد داراً بلا إذن صاحبها بسبب وقوع حريق في الحي وانقطع هناك الحريق، فإن كان قد هدمها بأمر ولي الأمر لا يلزم الضمان، وإن كان قد هدمها بنفسه يلزم الضمان"، حيث يجد الباحث من خلال هذه المادة أيضاً تعليق مسؤولية المباشر على التعدي (مباشر الهدم دون إذن شرعي) وفي المادة (920) منها، "لو قطع أحد أشجاراً في روضة غيره، بغير حق فصاحبها مخير إن شاء أخذ قيمة الأشجار قائمة وترك الأشجار المقطوعة للقاطع، وإن شاء حط من قيمتها قائمة قيمتها مقطوعة وأخذ المبلغ الباقي و الأشجار المقطوعة" إذ هنا أيضاً تعليق مسؤولية المباشر (قاطع الأشجار) على التعدي "أي أن يكون فعله بغير حق"، وكذلك في المادة (923) (إذا جفلت الدابة من صوت البندقية التي رماها الصياد بقصد الصيد فوقعت وتلفت أو انكسر أحد أعضائها لا يلزم الضمان، أو إذا رمى البندقية بقصد إجفالها يضمن "حيث نلاحظ هنا أن المجلة كانت وضاحة في أنه لا مسؤولية على مباشر إطلاق النار إذا كان غير متعمد في حين أنه يسأل إذا كان يقصد من إطلاق النار إجفال الدابة، وغير ذلك من التطبيقات والأمثلة، والتي تدل على أن الفقهاء قد علقوا مسؤولية المباشر على التعمد أو التعدي، بل إن المشرع الأردني نفسه وبعد أن نص على القاعدة بصيغتها الصارمة "المباشر ضامن ولا شرط له . فإنه قد عاد وأورد نصوصا تفيد إطلاق هذه القاعدة والتي يجب أن تفسر حسب القاعدة " حمل المطلق على المقيد" والمقررة في علم أصول الفقه الإسلامي(23) وذلك كالمادة (61) مدني أردني "الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان فمن استعمل حقه استعمالاً مشروعاً لا يضمن ما ينشأ عن ذلك من ضرر" وكذلك المادة (292) والتي جاء فيها:" استعمال الحق العام مقيد بسلامة الغير فمن استعمل حقه العام وأضر بالغير ضرراً يمكن التحرز منه كان ضامناً" وقد جاء في المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني تعليقاً على هذا النص "لكل أحد حق المرور في الطريق العام مع حيوانه، بناءاً عليه لا يضمن المار راكباً على حيوانه في الطريق العام الضرر والخسارة اللذين لا يمكن التحرز عنهما، فمثلاً لو انتشر من رجل الدابة غبار أو طين ولوث ثياب الآخر أو رفست برجلها المؤخرة ولطمت بذيلها واضرت لا يلزم الضمان ولكن يضمن الراكب الضرر والخسارة الذي وقع في مصادمتها، أو لطمت بيدها أو رأسها لإمكان التحرز من ذلك"(24)، كما أن المشرع الأردني وفي المادة (261) مدني أردني قد أورد حكماً مفاده عدم مسؤولية المباشر أو المتسبب في حالة ما إذا قطعت الرابطة السببيّة بين فعل المباشر (أو فعل المتسبب) وبين الضرر الحاصل، كما أن المادة (262) مدني أردني قد نفت مسؤولية مرتكب الفعل الضار (مباشراً كان أو متسبباً) فيما إذا كان في حالة دفاع شرعي، كما أنه وبمقتضى المادة (263) مدني أردني تنتفي مسؤولية مرتكب الفعل الضار في حالة ما إذا كان موظفاً عاماً أقدم على فعله الضار تنفيذاً لأمر صدر إليه من رئيسه متى كانت إطاعة هذا الأمر واجبة عليه، أو كان يعتقد أنها واجبة وأقام الدليل على اعتقاده بمشروعية العمل الذي وقع منه وكان اعتقاده مبنياً على أسباب معقولة وأنه راعى في عمله جانب الحيطة والحذر. مكاذا نفهم من كل ذلك؟ نفهم أنه يمكن استخلاص قاعدة مقيدة لإطلاق القاعدة الرئيسة في ضمان المباشر مطلقاً، مؤداها أن المباشر لا يضمن إلاّ في حالة التعدي.
أما اشتراط المجلة العدلية بأن المتسبّب لا يضمن إلا بالتعمد والذي هو فعل الشيء بقصد الضرر"فهو خلاف ما يدل عليه واجب العناية بحقوق الغير في الشريعة، كما أنه يناقض الحكم بالضمان في كثير من الفروع الفقهية التي ذكرها علماء المذهب الحنفي أنفسهم، كما في ضمان الحداد الموقد للنار في ملكه..........وهناك احتمالان في تفسير سبب الوقوع في هذا الخطأ: أولهما متابعة خطأ كتابي وقع في الكتب السابقة كأشباه ابن نجيم التي وردت فيها القاعدة نفسها بلفظ (المباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعمد والمتسبب لا، إلا إذا كان متعمداً) ومع ذلك فقد تعاقب شراح المجلة على ترديد الخطأ نفسه، دون تقدير منهم لآثاره على مفهوم الضمان وتناقضه مع ما أوردوه من فروع، والثاني متابعة خطأ وقع فيه بعض المتقدمين في تفسير مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة في تضمين المتسبب خاصة وأن إمام المذهب لا يرى تضمين المتسبب إلا في تلك الأحوال التي يبلغ فيها الخطأ من الجسامة مبلغاً يقربه من العمد، وسواء وقع هذا الخطأ مجاراة لخطأ كتابي أو علمي فإن هذه القاعدة تجب قراءتها على أن المتسبب لا يضمن إلا إذا كان متعدياً، طبقاً لما ورد في مجمع الضمانات"(25).  على أن المشرع الأردني – وقد ذكرنا صياغة القاعدة فيه – لم يجار المجلة في هذا الخطأ وذلك باشتراطه التعدي أو التعمد ليصار إلى مساءلة المتسبب، وليس التعمد وحده .
خلاصة الأمر أن شرط المسؤولية في المباشرة والتسبب كليهما هو التعدي، غير أن الفقه الإسلامي قد صاغ قاعدة متفرّعة عن قاعدته الرئيسة في ضمان المباشر دون اشتراط التعدي وهي القاعدة التي تناقضها تطبيقاتهم العملية كما ذكرنا. أقول إن هذا الفقه صاغ قاعدة فرعية مفادها أنه : "إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب يضاف الحكم على المباشر" فهل معنى ذلك أن ما توصلنا إليه من استلزام التعدي في تقرير المسؤولية، يتوقف العمل به في حالة اجتماع المباشر والمتسبب، لنقرر مسؤولية المباشر وحده حتى لو كان غير متعد، والمتسبب هو المتعدي.
ولقد تسربت هذه القاعدة أيضاً إلى مجلة الأحكام العدلية والتي نصت في المادة (925) على أنه "إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب أضيف الحكم إلى المباشر" ثم إلى القانون المدني الأردني وبالتحديد في المادة (258) التي نصت على أنه "إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب يضاف الحكم إلى المباشر" وحقيقة الأمر أن تطبيق هذه القاعدة بصرامة لدى بعض الحنفية قد أدى إلى نتائج غير عادلة حيناً وغير منطقية حيناً آخر، "فقد أفتوا مثلاً بأنه إذا قام شخص بفتح ظرف فيه سمن جامد، ثم انصهر بعد وقت بفعل حرارة الشمس، فإنه لا يضمن لأنه برأيهم متسبب في حين أن المباشرة إلى الحرارة، وكذلك لو فتح شخص قفصاً فيه طائر، ثم بعد هنيهة طار الطائر فإنه لا يضمن، لأنه وإن كان متسبباً بفتح القفص، لكن المباشرة هنا هي لقيام الطائر بالطيران، وكذلك الأمر في حالة من حال رباط دابة غيره أو فتح باب اصطبلها فإنه لا يضمن لنفس السبب"(26)، غير أن أصحاب المذاهب الأخرى على غير هذا الرأي، ولذلك فقد افتنوا بمسؤولية فاتح الظرف، أو فاتح القفص أو من حل رباط دابة، أو فتح اصطبلها، باعتبار أنه متعد بالرغم من أنه المتسبب وليس المباشر(27)، ومن هنا ذهب هؤلاء إلى تضمين المتسبب وحده حتى مع اجتماعه بالمباشر، إذا كان المتسبب متعدياً، وتعذر تضمين المباشر لكونه غير مسؤول، أو غير موجود أو غير معروف، وذلك لكما لو دفع إنسان رجلاً على آخر فعطب الآخر، كان الضمان على الدافع (بالرغم من أنه المتسبب حسب الصياغة الفقهية) دون المباشر. وذلك لأن المدفوع كالآلة في الضمان أي أنه لا يمكن نسبة التعدّي إليه، كما قد يضمن المتسبب والمباشر معاً في بعض الحالات كما لو نخس شخص الدابة بأمر راكبها، هذا مع أن الراكب متسبب هنا والناخس مباشر(28). حيث يفهم من ذلك كله أن العبرة في ترتيب المسؤولية في حالة اجتماع المباشر والمتسبب في إحداث الضرر هي في ثبوت التعدي فمن ثبت تعديه كان مسؤولاً، فأما إن تعدّى الاثنان ضمناً معاً، أما إذا كان فعل المباشرة بحيث يقطع الرابطة السببية تماما ًبين المتسبب وبين الضرر فيكون المباشر ضامن وحده، وعلى هذا الأساس يتوجب فهم المادة (258) مدني أردني بهذا الصدد، فقد جاء في المذكرة الإيضاحية الأردنية تعزيزاً لهذا الرأي.
"إذا اجتمع المباشر أي عامل الشيء وفاعله بالذات مع المتسبب، وهو الفاعل للسبب المفضي لوقوع ذلك الشيء، ولم يكن السبب مما يؤدي إلى النتيجة السيئة، إذا هو لم يتبع بفعل فاعل آخر، يضاف الحكم الذي يترتب على الفعل إلى الفاعل المباشر دون المتسبب، وبعبارة مختصرة، يقدم المباشر في الضمان على المتسبب، والمباشر هو الذي يحصل التلف عن فعله دون أن يتخلل بينه وبين التلف فعل فاعل آخر، أما إذا كان السبب مما يفضي مباشرة إلى التلف فيرتب الحكم إلى المتسبب"(29).
وقد ضربت المذكرة الإيضاحية الأردنية أمثلة على ذلك ففي ضمان المباشر وحده جاء فيها : "لو حفر رجل بئراً في الطريق فألقى أحد الأشخاص حيوان في تلك البئر، ضمن الذي ألقى الحيوان ولا شيء على حافر البئر"(30)،  وفي ضمان المتسبب وحده جاء فيها أنه "لو شق شخص زقاً مملوءاً زيتاً........ فتلف الزيت الذي فيه، فيرتب الضمان عليه وإن لم يخرج عن كونه متسبباً"(31).
وخلاصة الأمر إذن أن الفقه الإسلامي في التطبيق العملي يسمح لنا باستخلاص قاعدة مؤداها شرط الضمان في المباشرة أو التسبب هو التعدي وأنّه حيث لا تعد لا تترتب المسؤولية بصرف النظر عن المباشرة أو التسبب، وهذا ما خلص إليه المشرع العراقي بنصه في المادة (981) منه، على أنه : 
  1.إذا أتلف أحد مال غيره أو أنقص قيمته مباشرة أو تسبباً يكون ضامناً إذا كان في إحداثه هذا الضرر قد تعمد أو تعدى.
  2.وإذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب ضمن المتعمد أو المتعدي منهما، فلو ضمناً كان متكافلين في الضمان.
ولذا فإنني وبناء على التحليل المتقدم، أؤيد من خلص إلى أن هذه القاعدة (أي قاعدة اشتراط التعدي في ترتيب المسؤولية عن الفعل الضار، وسواءً أكان مرتكب الفعل الضار مباشراً أو متسبباً)، هي القاعدة السائدة في الفقه الإسلامي في التطبيق العملي بالرغم من الصياغات الفقهيتة التي لا تتطابق معها ولا سيما تلك الصيغة التي تضمّن المباشر حتى لو لم يتعدّ أو تلك الصيغة التي تحمله المسؤولية وحده بصرف النظر عن تعمده أو تعديه في حالة اجتماعه مع المتسبب(32).  كما أن هذه القاعدة هي التي يجب الأخذ بها في القانون المدني الأردني بالرغم من ظاهر نص المادتين (257) و (258 منه، وذلك أخذاً بقاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد والتي أشرنا إليها آنفاً.

لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو ما المقصود بالتعمد والتعدي الواردين في الفقه الإسلامي وفي القانون الأردني أصلاً.

لو رجعنا إلى القانون الفرنسي والقوانين العربية المستمدة منه، لوجدنا أنها تقيم المسؤولية التقصيرية على ركنين هما الركن المادي ويعني الفعل أو الامتناع، والركن المعنوي ويعني الإدراك، أما الفقه الإسلامي فيقيم هذه المسؤولية (ضمان العدوان) على ركن التعدي فقط، وهو ما أخذ به القا نون المدني في المادة (256) منه بنصه على أن : " كل إضرار بالغير لزم فاعله ولو كان غير مميز بضمان الضرر" وعلى ذلك يبدو واضحاً أن قوام ضمان العدوان في الفقه الإسلامي وفي القانون المدني الأردني المستمد منه هو "التعدي" فقط، ويقصد بالتعدي "الافتيات على حقوق الغير في أبدانهم أو أعراضهم أو أموالهم إذا كان هذا الافتيات مما لا يقره الشارع سواء بالقصد إلى هذا الافتيات أو بوقوعه على سبيل الإهمال أو التقصير"(33)، أما التعمد فهو فعل الشيء بقصد الضرر، وعلى ذلك وحيث أن التعدي هو فعل الشيء بغير حق قصداً إلى ذلك أم إهمالاً، فإن التعدي يشمل التعمد وبذلك يكون من الحق القول أن شرط الضمان هو التعدي دون ضرورة للنص على التعمد أيضاً لأن التعمد مستغرق في التعدي كما ذكرنا(34)، وأننا بالتالي في إطار الفقه الإسلامي نحاكم سلوك الشخص بحدّ ذاته بصرف النظر عن توافر ركن الإدراك في ذلك الشخص أم عدم توافره، وهكذا من كل ما ذكرناه نخلص إلى ما يلي : 
أولاً: أن الفقهاء المسلمين إنما يقسمون الأفعال المفضية إلى الضرر  بالغير إلى المباشرة والتسبب بناء على قوة الرابطة السببية ما بين الفعل الضار وما بين الضرر الحاصل، فإن أحدث الفعل ضرراً دون واسطة بينهما كنا أمام المباشرة وإن كان هناك واسطة كنا أمام تسبب، هذا مع التأكيد على أن تطبيقاتهم الفقهية وكما أشرنا إنما تركز على مدى إنتاجية الفعل في إحداث الضرر لتقرير المسؤولية عن إحداثه، ولذلك أفتوا بمسؤولية المتسبب وحده حتى لو اجتمع مع المباشر، إذا تبين أن فعل التسبب هو السبب المنتج في إحداث الضرر، كما أفتوا بمسؤولية المباشر وحده في بعض الحالات لنفس العلة، في حين قالوا باجتماع مسؤولية المباشر والمتسبب في حالات أخرى كون فعل كل منهما كان منتجاً في إحداث الضرر.


ثانياً: أن الفقهاء المسلمين في التطبيق العملي يجعلون التعدي هو ركن المسؤولية، وسواء كان مرتكب الفعل الضار مباشراً أو متسبباً، وعلى ذلك فإنه لا تضمين بدون تعدّ حتى لو قامت الرابطة السببية بين الفعل الضار وبين النتيجة .
ومن هنا تساءل بعض الباحثين عما إذا كانت هناك ثمة فائدة عملية في الإبقاء على التمييز بين المباشرة والتسبب(35). أما نحن فنرى وبالتمحيص في الموضوع أن هناك فائدتين على جانب كبير من الأهمية لهذه التفرقة بين المباشرة والتسبب : 



*الفائدة الأولى : موضوع إثبات الرابطة السببية بين التعدي وبين الضرر* 

ذلك أنه يلاحظ من عبارات الفقهاء الجازمة في تضمين المباشر (في حالة المباشرة) أنهم ينصبون قرينة  على ثبوت رابطة السببية بين فعل المباشر الضار وبين الضرر الحاصل، وذلك استثناء من القاعدة العامة في الإثبات المتضمنة أن البينة على من ادعى واليمين على من أنكر، "لكن يفهم من مسائلهم أيضاً أن هذه القرينة غير قاطعة، بمعنى أنه يكون للمباشر الحق بإثبات السبب الأجنبي وصولاً إلى دحض هذه القرينة، وبالتالي دفع مسؤوليته، ومثال ذلك في إطار المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء أنه "لو ركب شخصان دابة، وأصابت أحداً فإن الضمان على الراكب في الأمام لأنه هو الذي يتولى القياد فينسب الضرر إلى فعله، ولا يتحمل الذي في الخلف شيئاً، ما لم يتسبب في الضرر بضرب الدابة أو وكزها أو غير ذلك"(36)، ماذا يعني ذلك؟ إنه يعني أنه يكفي المتضرر أن يثبت ركوب شخص ما للدابة في الأمام، وحصول ضرر له بفعل الدابة، ليقيم قرينة على تعدي الراكب من الأمام، فهو إذن يعفى من إثبات تعدي الراكب من الأمام وذلك خلافاً للقاعدة العامة في الإثبات التي تلزمه بذلك، لكن يبدو واضحاً من هذا المثال أنه يبقى لهذا الراكب من الأمام أن يقطع رابطة السببية بين فعل الدابة المنسوب إليه وبين الضرر الحاصل، بإثبات السبب الأجنبي وذلك كخطأ الغير والذي هو في هذا المثال الراكب من الخلف كأن يثبت أنه نخس الدابة فجفلت أو انحرفت عن طريقها أو ثبت فأوقعت ضرراً بالغير، وكذلك في مسألة اصطدام السفن، أفتى الفقهاء بأنه "إذا وقعت السفينة المنحدرة  على الصاعدة ففرقتا فعلى المنحدرة قيمة السفينة الصاعدة أو إرش ما نقصت إن أخرجت إلا أن يكون قيم المنحدرة غلبته الريح فلم يقدر على ضبطها"(37)، لنلاحظ الصيغة الجازمة في ترتيب المسؤولية على قيم المنحدرة (فعلى المنحدر قيمة السفين الصاعدة،.......) ماذا يفهم من ذلك؟  يفهم منه أنه هناك قرينة تفيد بتوفر رابطة السببية بين انحدار السفينة المنحدرة وبين تضرر أو غرف السفينة الصاعدة، لكنها قرينة قابلة للإثبات العكسي، بمعنى أنه يحق لقيم المنحدرة أن يثبت انقطاع هذه الرابطة السببية، بإثبات أن الاصطدام كان لسبب أجنبي وهو في مثالنا (غلبة الريح عليه)، أما في حالة التسبب فيتوجب على المتضرر أن يثبت رابطة السببية بين الفعل المتسبب وبين الضرر الحاصل له، فمن حفر بئراً فوقع فيه شخص فتضرر، فإن على المتضرر أن يثبت الرابطة السببية بين واقعة حفر البئر (التسبب) وبين وقوعه فيه، إذ عليه أن يثبت أن مكان الحفرة أو طريقة حفرها كان مفضياً إلى الضرر حسب المألوف أو واقع الحال، كأن يثبت أن الحفرة في مكان عام وأنها بذلك قد تسببت في سقوطه بها ولكن يبقى للمتسبب (حافر الحفرة) أن يثبت السبب الأجنبي كأن يثبت أن فعل الغير قد قطع الرابطة السببية بين حفرة الحفرة، وبين سقوط المتضرر بها، كما لو قام شخص آخر بدفع المتضرر في هذه الحفرة.

*الفائدة الثانية : مسألة إثبات التعدي* 

إن الفائدة القانونية الثانية للإبقاء على التمييز بين المباشرة والتسبب هي في إثبات التعدي، إذ يلاحظ من خلال التدقيق في التطبيقات الفقهية، أنه في المباشرة لا يلزم المتضرر بإثبات تعدي المباشر وذلك لأن قيام شخص بإيقاع ضرر بآخر بشكل مباشر، إنما يحمل في طياته تعدي هذا المباشر على حق من حقوق المتضرر ومن ثم فتعدي المباشر مفترض في هذه المسألة، ولا يلزم المتضرر بالتالي بإثباته، وعلى ذلك وفي إطار المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء أفتى الفقهاء بأن : من أشعل ناراً في ملكه، على حدود جاره يضمن، إذا انتقلت النار فأحرقت ملك هذا الجار، لماذا؟ لأنه مباشر في إشعال هذه النار ففعلها ينسب إليه، لكن عبارات الفقهاء  صرحت بأنه إذا كانت النار التي أشعلها هي ضمن المألوف، فإنه لا يضمن لأنه غير متعد بإشعال هذه النار(38). ماذا يعني ذلك؟ هذا يعني أن الفقهاء يفترضون تعدي مباشر إشعال النار لكنهم يجعلون هذا التعدي قابلاً لإثبات العكس بأن يثبت المباشر عدم تعديه في إشعالها، وذلك بإثبات أنها كانت ضمن المألوف (أي واقعة الإشعال) فإن عجز عن إثبات ذلك كان ضامناً بسبب قرينة التعدي التي لم يستطيع دحضها، وإن كان له أيضاً أن يثبت السبب الأجنبي كريح غير عادية نقلت النار إلى ملك الجار وصولاً إلى قطع الرابطة السببية بين إشعاله النار وبين الحريق الذي شب في ملك الجار، كذلك ذكرنا المثال الخاص باصطدام السفن فقد ورد فيه (.........إلا أن يكون قيم المنحدرة غلبته الريح فلم يقدر على ضبطها) ماذا تعين هذه العبارة؟ إنها تعني أنه لا يكفي أن يثبت قيم المنحدرة هبوب الريح، بل ويلزمه أيضاً إثبات عدم تعديه بأن يكون بذل كل جهد ممكن للإبقاء على سيطرته على سفينته، لكن "غلبته الريح فلم يقدر على ضبطها" مما يعني افتراض تعدي قيّم المنحدرة لكن يكون له أن يثبت عدم تعديه على الوجه المتقدم، ومن هنا أفتى الفقهاء مثلاً بأنه إذا نفحت الدابة أحداً برجلها أو بذنبها أثناء سيرها في الطريق فأتلفت ثوبه مثلاً فلا ضمان على الراكب، لأنه لا يمكن الاحتراز عن النفحة (الضربة) بالرجل والذنب مع السير على الدابة، فإن أوقفها صاحبها في الطريق، ضمن النفحة لأنه يمكن التحرز عن الإيقاف، وإن لم يمكنه التحرز عن النفحة فصار متعدياً بالإيقاف، وشغل الطريق به فيضمن نتيجة فعله"(39).
نخلص من ذلك، أنه في حالة المباشرة تكون هناك قرينة على تعدي المباشر لكنها قرينة بسيطة قابلة للإثبات العكسي، أما في التسبب، فإن مسؤولية المستبب تقوم على تعد واجب الإُثبات، فمثلاً لو أن دابة مربوطة رفست شخصاً، فيتوجب على المتضرر إثبات تعدي المتسبب (رابط الدابة) كأن يثبت أنه ربطها في شارع عام بدون إذن الحاكم، فإن لم يثبت تعديه لم يلزم المتسبب بالضمان، فلو أثبت مثلاً أن الدابة رفسته وأنها كانت مربوطة في ملك صاحبها، فإنه يلزمه في هذه الحالة أن يثبت تعدي صاحبها بأن يثبت أنه (أي المتضرر) قد دخل إلى ملكه بإذنه حتى يقيم مسؤوليته، لأن من يدخل شخصاً إلى ملكه بإذنه يلزمه ضمان سلامته من الدواب وغيرها، فإن عجز عن ذلك لن يحصل على تعويض من صاحب الدابة بسبب فشله في إثبات تعديه.  وهكذا فإننا نجد أن مسؤولية المتسبب إنما تقوم على تعد واجب الإثبات.
والآن وبعد استعراضنا لكل ما سبق نستطيع القول إن الأساس القانوني لضمان العدوان بوجه عام بما في ذلك المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء إنما يقوم على المباشرة والتسبب، وذلك من حيث افتراض الرابطة السببية بين فعل المباشرة وبين الضرر الحاصل، وكذلك افتراض تعدي المباشر، وإن كان هذا وذاك قابلين للإثبات العكسي، في حين أنه في التسبب فإن الرابطة السببية وكذلك تعدي المتسبب إنما يقومان على الوقاعد العامة في الإثبات، بمعنى أنه يقع على المتضرر واجب إثبات هذا وذاك.



*المبحث الثالث* *الأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المدني* 
إن الخطة التشريعية التي اتبعها المشرع الأردني في ترتيب المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء، ابتدأت أولاً بمسؤولية حارس الحيوان وذلك في المادة (289) منه، ثم بمسؤولية مالك البناء في المادة (290) منه، ثم بمسؤولية حارس الآلات الميكانيكية والأشياء الخطرة في المادة (291) منه :

*أولاً : بالنسبة لمسؤولية حارس الحيوان* 

لقد عدّ الفقهاء المسلمون فعل الحيوان في بعض الحالات من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة إلى حارسها (ذي اليد عليها حسب اصطلاحهم) كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للقائد أو الراكب أو السائق، فقد عدّوا مثلاً أن قائد الدابة يضمن ما تتلفه الدابة أثناء سيرها، وذلك لأن الدابة تكون آلة له، والأثر الحاصل بفعلها يضاف إليه، ويعتبر هو المتلف مباشرة وتعدياً(40)، وهو ما أكدته مجلة الأحكام العدلية في المادة (936*) منها بأنه : "لو داست دابة مركوبة لأحد على شيء بيدها أو رجلها في ملكه أو في ملك الغير وأتلفته، يعد الراكب أتلف الشيء مباشرة فيضمن على كل حال" وعلى ذلك فإنه كلما كانت الدابة بمثابة آلة للشخص فإن فعلها يضاف إليه ويعدّ مباشراً لهذا الفعل، كما اعتبر الفقهاء فعل الدابة من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة إلى حارسها (ذي اليد عليها) كلما تجاوز الحارس السلوك المألوف أو المتعارف عليه، ولذلك فقد أفتوا بأنه : "إذا سار رجل على دابته في الطريق فنخسها الرجل أو ضربها فنفحت برجلها رجلاً فقتلته ضمن الناخس.........وكذلك كل بهيمة من سبع أو غيره إذا أوقفه رجل على الطريق فهو متعد ضامن لما يتلف"(41) وكذلك ما نصت عليه المادة (934) من مجلة الأحكام العدلية آخذاً من المذهب الحنفي بأنه : "إذا ربط الرجل دابته أو أوقفها في الطريق العام، فلو فعل ضمن جنايتها على كل حال سواء رفست بيدها أو رجلها أو ذيلها أو جنت بسائر الوجوه" وكذلك ما نصت عليه المادة (935) منها من أنه "من ترك لدابته الحبل على الغارب في الطريق العام يضمن الضرر الذي أحدثته".
هذا في حين أن الفقهاء اعتبروا فعل الحيوان في حالات أخرى من قبيل التسبب بالنسبة إلى حارسه، وذلك في كل الحالات التي يكون فعل الحيوان المضر بالغير لا يخرج عن كونه إهمالاً عادياً بالنسبة إلى ذلك الحارس، ومن هنا فقد أفتوا بمسؤولية سائق الدابة فيما لو وقع سرجها أو لجامها أو شيء آخر من أدواتها التي تحملها فيتسبب ذلك في إصابة شخص إذ على هذا السائق الضمان في هذه الحالة لتقصيره في شد أحزمة الدابة وإحكام ربط أدواتها(42)، إذ يتوجب على المتضرر في هذه الحالة إثبات تقصير سائق الدابة، وعلى ذلك فإن فعل الدابة هنا يعتبر من قبيل التسبب بالنسبة إلى الحارس، وكذلك أفتوا بضمان حارس الحيوان العقور إذا أهمل في حفظه(43).  وعليه يتوجب على المتضرر من فعل الحيوان العقور إثبات إهمال حارس العقور في حفظه وصولاً إلى ترتيب المسؤولية على ذلك الحارس، ومن هنا أفتى الفقهاء بأنه إذا دخل شخص داراً بها كلب عقور بإذن صاحبها وهو يعلم حاله فلا يضمن صاحب الكلب إذا أوقع الكلب ضرراً بالداخل(44)، وذلك لأنه ليس هناك ثمة تعدّ من صاحب الكلب، إذ إن الداخل كان يعلم بحال الكلب وكان عليه الاحتياط، كما أن الكلب موجود في مكانه الطبيعي وهو دار صاحبه.  فإذا ما دققنا النظر في القانون المدني الأردني فإننا نجده ينص في المادة (289) منه على أن "جناية العجماء جبار، ولكن فعلها الضار مضمون على ذي اليد عليها، مالكاً كان أو غير مالك، إذا قصّر أو تعدّى" و "تفسّر المذكرات الإيضاحية الأردنية آخذاً عن الفقه الإسلامي "العجماء" بأنها "الدابة" و "الجبار" بأنه "الهدر"(45)، فيبدو واضحاً أن المشرع الأردني قد أقام مسؤولية حارس الحيوان (ذي اليد عليه) مباشراً كان أو متسبباً على تعد واجب الإثبات، وهو بذلك يكون قد خالف ما خلصنا إليه في إطار الفقه الإسلامي، من حيث أن هذا الأخير يقيم المسؤولية في حالة المباشرة على تعدٍ مفترض في حين أنه يقيمها في حالة التسبب على تعد واجب الإثبات، وعلى ذلك وحيث أن المصدر التاريخي للقانون المدني الأردني هو الفقه الإسلامي، وأن المادة (257) من القانون المدني الأردني قد ميزت بين المباشرة والتسبب في مجال الإثبات، حيث نصّت هذه المادة على أنه : أ- يكون الإضرار بالمباشرة أو التسبب، ب- فإن كان بالمباشرة لزم الضمان ولا شرط له، وإذا وقع بالتسبب فيشترط التعدي أو التعمد أو أن يكون الفعل مفضياً إلى الضرر". فإنه كان من الواجب أن تقام مسوؤلية حارس الحيوان أيضاً على أساس ذات التقسيم الذي حرص عليه المشرع بين المباشرة والتسبب وذلك تحقيقاً للانسجام القانوني بهذا الصدد وهو ما يقتضي تعديل المادة (289) المتقدم ذكرها، لكي تقوم مسؤولية حارس الحيوان على أساس المباشرة والتسبب أيضاً، وهكذا نقترح تعديل المادة (289) مدني أردني لتكون كما يلي : 
289/أ : يضمن حارس الحيوان، ما يحدثه الحيوان من ضرر للغير، إذا كان فعل الحيوان من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة إليه، ما لم يثبت الحارس عدم تعديه أو أن وقوع الفعل الضار كان بسبب لا يمكن الاحتراز منه . 289/ب : أما إذا كان فعل الحيوان هو من قبيل التسبب بالنسبة إلى حارسه، فلا يضمن الحارس إلا إذا تعدّى .
أما عبارة "جناية العجماء جبار" الواردة في صدر المادة (289) فإنه لا يجوز إيرادها، وذلك لأن فعل الحيوان لا يكون هدراً بالنسبة إلى حارسه، إلا إذا كان الحارس غير متعد أو كان هناك سبب  أجنبي قطع الرابطة السببية بين فعل الحيوان وبين الضرر الحاصل، لذا فإيراد هذه العبارة في النص غير مجدٍ من الناحية القانونية.

*ثانياً: بالنسبة لمسؤولية مالك البناء (أو المتولي عليه) :* 
إن تحليل المسائل التطبيقية لهذا الموضوع في الفقه الإسلامي يكشف لنا أن هناك حالات يكون فيها مالك البناء مباشراً للضرر الذي يحدثه تهدم البناء، وذلك كما لو كان البناء معيباً منذ إنشائه، فقد جاء مثلاً أنه "لو بنى حائطاً مائلاً في الابتداء، قالوا يضمن (أي المالك) ما تلف بسقوطه من غير إشهاد (افتراض تعدي المالك) لأن البناء تعدٍ ابتداءً كما في إشراع الجناح"(46)، أما لو طرأ التهدم بعد إقامة البناء سليماً، فإن تطبيقات الفقهاء على ذلك توجب إثبات تعدي المالك – بل وبعضها يبالغ في هذا الاتجاه لدرجة أنه لا يبيح مساءلة المالك في هذه الحالة إلا إذا تم تسجيل التعدي عليه، باشتراطه تقدم أحد للمالك يخبره بميلان بنائه أو أيلولته للسقوط، فإن لم يقم بإصلاح بنائه أو نقضه بالرغم من ذلك، ضمن ما ترتب على تهدمه من ضرر(47)، فإذا أتينا إلى القانون المدني الأردني لوجدناه، قد نص في المادة (290 أ) منه على أن "الضرر الذي يحدثه للغير انهيار البناء كله أو بعضه يضمنه مالك البناء أو المتولي عليه، إلا إذا أثبت عدم تعدّيه أو تقصيره"، حيث نلاحظ هنا أن المشرع الأردني قد افترض تعدي المالك (أو المتولي عليه)، بأن أقام قرينة على تعديه، لكنها قرينة بسيطة قابلة لإثبات العكس، وذلك بأن يثبت المالك عدم تعدّيه، درءاً للمسؤولية عن نفسه، ومن ناحية أخرى نرى أن المشرع الأردني قد افترض مباشرة المالك للضرر، عندما افترض تعدّيه في مسألة تهدم النباء. مخالفاً بذلك خطة الفقهاء المسلمين بهذا الصدد، التي تقيم مسؤولية المالك على المباشرة حيناً وعلى المتسبب حيناً آخر حسب طبيعة التعدي وما إذا كان مباشرة أو تسبباً، لذلك فإننا وتحقيقاً للانسجام القانوني على نحو ما بينا في إطار بحثنا لمسؤولية حارس الحيوان، وكذلك انسجاماً مع خطة الفقهاء المسلمين بهذا الصدد، نقترح تعديل نص المادة (290) مدني أردني لتكون كما يلي : 
290/أ: الضرر الذي يحدثه للغير انهيار البناء كله أو بعضه يضمنه مالك البناء أو المتولي عليه، إذا كانت واقعة تهدم البناء هي من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة للمالك، إلا إذا أثبت عدم تعدّيه.
290/ب : أما إذا كانت واقعة تهدّم البناء هي من قبيل التسبب بالنسبة للمالك أو المتولي عليه فلا يضمن المالك إلا إذا ثبت أنه تعدّى.

*ثالثاً: المسؤولية عن الأضرار التي تحدثها الآلات الميكانيكية، والأشياء التي تتطلب عناية خاصة:* 
إن عصر الفقه الإسلامي – لم يكن عصر آلات وتصنيع – ومن هنا فإنهم لم يتعرضوا في كتاباتهم للمسؤولية عن فعل الآلات إلا في بعض الأمثلة التطبيقية المحدودة، وذلك كما هو الشأن في مسألة اصطدام السفن من اعتبار فعل السفينة من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة إلى حارسها، ولذلك افترضوا تعديه، فقضوا مثلاً بتضمين حارس السفينة الجارية إذا صدمت الواقفة، وبتضمين حارس السفينة المنحدرة إذا اصطدمت بالصاعدة، كما أنهم برروا تضمين راكب الدابة إذا أوقعت ضرراً بالغير، بأنها تعتبر آلة له كما جاء في الأم: "إن الذي يحصل للغير من الدابة المركوبة غير الجموح على الراكب، لأن الدابة آله له، والأثر الحاصل بفعلها يضاف إليه، ويعتبر هو المتلف مباشرة وتعدياً"(48).
وهكذا الحكم ورد أيضاً في المادة (936) من مجلة الأحكام العدلية، حيث نصت على أنه "لو داست دابة مركوبة على شيء بيدها أو رجلها في ملكه أو ملك الغير، وأتلفته، يُعد الراكب قد أتلف ذلك الشيء مباشرة فيتضمن على كل حال" والذي يتبين لي من ذلك أن فعل الآلة حال حركتها يعتبر من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة إلى حارسها، ذلك أنه "ينسب الاستضرار بالآلات إلى المباشرة غالباً لأنها لا تتصرف بنفسها ولا اختيار فيها فيضاف ما ينشأ عنها إلى المستبد بها – أما ما يعد من التسبب فيجب بوجه العموم إثبات التعدي أو الخطأ لوجوب الضمان. فالتعدي مفترض في المباشرة وواجب الإثبات في التسبب"(49).
لكنني أرى أنه إذا حدث ضرر بفعل الآلة حال وقوفها فإن فعل الآلة في هذه الحالة يعتبر من قبيل التسبب بالنسبة إلى حارسها، فمثلاً لو أوقف شخص سيارته في مكان ممنوع الوقوف فيه، ثم جاء أعمى فاصطدم بالسيارة وتضرر، فإن حارسها لا يعتبر مباشراً لهذا الفعل، بل هو متسبب فيه، لأن هنك واسطة تخللت ما بين إيقاف السيارة في مكان ممنوع وبين اصطدام الأعمى بها، وعلى ذلك فإن تطبيق ما توصلنا إليه بشأن إثبات التعدي في حالة المباشرة والتسبب، يقود في هذه الحالة إلى إلزام هذا الأعمى بإثبات خطأ حارس  السيارة كي يحصل على التعويض، ومما لا شك فيه أنه تحدث في المجتمع اليوم قضايا كثيرة من هذا القبيل، وأنّ تكليف المتضرر بإثبات تعدي حارس الآلة فيه إجحاف بحقه لا سيما فيما لو تعذر عليه إثبات هذا التعدي، ونفس الأمر يقال بالنسبة للأشياء الخطرة بطبيعتها أو بالظروف التي وجدت بها كالمفرقعات والأسلحة غير الميكانيكية والمواد الكيماوية والراديوم، بل إن أشياء غير خطرة في الظروف العادية تصبح خطرة في ظروف غير عادية، فالشجرة إذا اقتلعتها الريح وألقت بها في الطريق العام تصبح شيئاً خطراً وكذلك السلّم إذا دهن بمادة لزجة يصبح شيئاً خطراً، وعليه فلو انزلق شخص نتيجة صعوده على سلّم مدهون بمادة لزجة، فكسرت رجله، وكلفنا المتضرر بإثبات تعدي حارس السلّم، فإنه يمكن أن يفقد المتضرر حقه إذا عجز عن إثبات تعدي ذلك الحارس، وهناك حالات كثيرة تحدث بموجبها أضرار بالغير بفعل هذه الأشياء الخطرة، وأن تكليف المتضرر بإثبات تعدي حارس مثل هذه الأشياء قد يلحق الظلم به، ولا سيما ونحن نعيش في مجتمع يعج بالآلاف منها، والسؤال الآن هو: هل هناك من وسيلة تفترض بموجبها تعدي المتسبب في الآلات، والأشياء الخطرة دون أن نخرج فيها على قواعد الفقه الإسلامي في هذا المجال ؟ وجوباً على ذلك نقول إن الصحابة قد أفتوا بتضمين الصناع للمصلحة، أي افترضوا تعديهم بصرف النظر عن كونهم مباشرين في إتلاف الأشياء التي بحوزتهم أم متسببين، وقد قال الإمام علي " لا يصلح الناس إلا ذاك"(50)، وقاس القهاء على ذلك مسألة الأمتعة التي يحملها الحمالون فأفتوا بتضمينهم ما يحملونه من الأمتعة مما يغاب ويخفى أو يكثر الطمع فيه كالأطعمة لمكانة التهمة في ذلك(51)، وكذلك حالة الأجير المشترك كالناقل والخياط، "وافترض الخطأ أو التعدي في مواطن التهم المذكورة عند المالكية (وغيرهم) هو افتراض يقبل إثبات العكس، ولذا يستطيع المدين نفي التهمة عن نفسه بإقامة البينة على أن التلف كان بسبب لا دخل له فيه، كحريق غالب أو لص مغالب أو غير ذلك مما لا يمكن توقيه والاحتراز عنه، وإنما يندفع الضمان بإقامة البينة على أن التلف أو الهلاك لا يضاف إلى فعل المدعي عليه أو خطئه.
وإنما قصد القائلون بضمان الصناع والأجراء المشتركين وغيرهم ممن يترجح اتهامهم بالتعدي والخطأ إلى إقامة العدل بين أطراف التعاقد ورعاية المصالح المعتبرة لأصحاب المال، ولذا يطلق عدد من الفقهاء على هذا النوع من الضمان مصطلح (الضمان للمصلحة) ويسميه المالكية أحياناً (الضمان للتهمة ويطلق عليه بعض فقهاء الحنفية (الضمان للسياسة)، ولا يخفى أن المقصود من هذه التسميات هو الإشارة إلى أن تخفيف عبء الإثبات ونقله إلى المدعى عليه قد اقتضته المصالح الاجتماعية، ومن الواضح أن هذا الأسلوب الإجرائي في تحقيق المصالح الاجتماعية لا ينال من الأسس الموضوعية القاضية باعتبار الأجير المشترك أو الصانع أميناً لا يضمن إلا بالتعدي، ولذا ينتفي عنه الضمان إذا أثبت عدم خطئه(52)، وبناء على ذلك فإن علة افتراض تعدي حارس الآلات الميكانيكية في وضع المباشر كان أو في وضع المتسبب بالنسبة لما تحدثه من أضرار بالغير، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لعلة افتراض تعدي حارس الأشياء الخطرة لا تخرج عما قرره الفقهاء من التضمين للمصلحة أو التهمة أو للسياسة، لذا يقاس هذا على ذاك ونخرج بنتيجة مفادها أن المصلحة تقتضي افتراض تعدي حارس الآلات الميكانيكية وحارس الأشياء الخطرة سواء كان بوضع المباشر أو بوضع المتسبب بالنسبة لها، لكنه افتراض قابل لإثبات العكس عملاً بما ذكرناه بالنسبة إلى أساس المسؤولية عن الفعل الضار في الفقه الإسلامي بوجه عام، وما انتهينا إليه هو ما أخذ به المشرع الأردني في المادة (291) مدني أردني من افتراض تعدي حارس الآلات الميكانيكية وحارس الأشياء التي تتطلب عناية خاصة (أي الأشياء الخطرة) إلا ما يمكن التحرز منه، بمعنى أن المشرع الأردني قد جعله افتراضاً قابل لإثبات العكس سواء بنفي التعدي أو بنفي الرابطة السببية وهذا واضح من نص المادة (291) مدني أردني التي جاء فيها : "كل من كان تحت تصرفه أشياء تتطلب عناية خاصة للوقاية من ضررها، أو آلات ميكانيكية يكون ضامناً لما تحدثه هذه الأشياء من ضرر، إلا ما يمكن التحرز منه.  هذا مع عدم الإخلال بما يرد في ذلك من أحكام خاصة"، ومع ذلك فإن عبارة (إلا ما لا يمكن التحرز منه) قد توقع باللبس فتجعل المرء يعتقد أن فرصة الحارس في دفع المسؤولية عن نفسه بإثبات عدم تعديه، أي أن هذه العبارة قد توهم بأن تعدي الحارس في القانون المدني هنا هو تعدٍ لا يقبل إثبات العكس، أي أن هذه العبارة قد توهم بأن تعدي الحارس في القانون المدني هنا هو تعدٍ لا يقبل إثبات العكس، وهذا ما وعت به محكمة التمييز الأردنية عندما اعتبرت في أحد قراراتها(53)،  أن الخطأ المفترض في المادة (291) هو خطأ غير قابل لإثبات العكس، وبذلك تكون هذه المحكمة قد خرجت على ما هو مستقر في الفقه الإسلامي من حيث أنه لا تكليف إلا بمقدور، بمعنى أن يكون للمرء أن يثبت أنه قد بذل كل ما في وسعه لتجنب حدوث الفعل المفضي إلى الضرر، وبالتالي لم يرتكب تعدياً ما بهذا الصدد، حتى يكون كافياً لدرء المسؤولية عن نفسه، وقد عبّر عن ذلك د. الزحيلي بقوله : "إن الإسلام دين اليسر والسماحة والاعتدال، فكل ما يمكن تجنبه والاحتراز والاحتياط عنه يكون سبباً موجباً للضمان، وكل ما يشق البعد أو الاحتراز عنه، لا يكون سبباً موجباً للضمان، لأنه من الضرورات، ولان ما يستحق على المرء شرعاً يعتبر فيه الوسع والطاقة"(54).  ومن هنا يتوجب فهم عبارة (...... إلا ما لا يمكن التحرز فيه....) الواردة في المادة (291) مدني أردني، على أساس المفهوم الفقهي الإسلامي لهذه العبارة، وليس على أساس ما ذهبت إليه القوانين الوضعية في إقامتها المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء على قرينة قانونية قاطعة مفادها ثبوت الخطأ في حق الحارس ثبوتاً لا يمكن دفعه بإثبات عدم خطئه، وهذا ما انتبهت إليه المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الأردني، حيث جاء فيها: "رؤي أن ينص صراحة على استثناء ما لا يمكن التحرز منه تطبيقاً للقاعدة الشرعية أنه لا تكليف إلا بمقدور"(54)، وقد فسرت المذكرات الإيضاحية في موقع آخر عبارة"... لا يمكن التحرز منه..."بأنها تعني إثبات عدم التعدي أو التقصير، فقد جاء فيها: وقد رؤى في المشروع تقرير الضمان إلا إذا ثبت عدم التعدي أو التقصير، وبعبارة أخرى إذا كان الضرر بسبب لا يمكن التحرز عنه"(56)، لذا برأيي فإنه يفهم من ذلك أن المادة (291) مدني أردني قد أقامت مسؤولية حارسة الآلات الميكانيكية والأشياء الخطرة (أو بحسب تعبير المشرع الأردني : الأشياء التي تتطلب عناية خاصة للوقاية من ضررها) على تعدّ مفترض قابل لإثبات العكس، خلاصة الأمر أن أساس المسؤولية عن الفعل الضار في الفقه الإسلامي (ومنها المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء) هو التعدي، ومع ذلك فإن هناك من يجادل بأن هذا الأساس يكمن في نظرية تحمل التبعة(57)، معتقدين أن الفقه الإسلامي يقيم هذه المسؤولية على فكرة (الغرم بالغنم).  بمعنى أن من يباشر نشاطاً يستفيد منه – عليه أن يتحمل ما ينشأ عن هذا النشاط من خسارة، وقد امتد ذلك إلى أن قال بعضهم بأن أساس هذه المسؤولية في القانون المدني الأردني هو نظرية تحمل التبعة أيضاً(58).  ولكننا نرى أن إقامة هذه المسؤولية على نظرية تحمل التبعة في إطار الفقه الإسلامي لا يصمد أما النقد، إذ إن الفقهاء المسلمين وإن تكلموا عن قاعدة الغرم بالغنم لكنهم كرسوا أيضاً قاعدة الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان، وهو ما تجسد في المادة (61) مدني أردني بنصها على أن الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان فمن استعمل حقه استعمالاً مشروعاً لا يضمن ما ينشأ عن ذلك من ضرر".  في حين أن مقتضى نظرية تحمل التبعة أن يتحمل الشخص تبعة نشاطه بصرف النظر عن اتسام هذا النشاط بالتعدي أو المشروعية، وبالتالي فلا تستقيم هذه النظرية مع قاعدة (الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان) وأهم من ذلك أننا رأينا من خلال التحليل القانوني لقواعد وتطبيقات الفقه الإسلامي بهذا الصدد، أن هذا الفقه يحاكم نشاط الشخص في ذاته وبصرف النظر عن إدراك ذلك الشخص أم عدم إدراكه، فإن وجد أن هذا السلوك يتسم بالتعدي حكم بتضمين من باشره أو تسبب فيه، وإن وجد أنه لا يتسم بالتعدي، حكم ببراءة من باشره أو تسبب فيه من المسؤولية، فالأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن الفعل الضار في القه الإسلامي (بما في ذلك المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء) إنما يكمن من ركن التعدي وليس في أساس آخر.
*الخاتمة* 
نستطيع القول وبعد أن استعرضنا الأساس القانوني للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في دراسة مقارنة، إن أحكام الفقه الإسلامي تسمح لنا باستخلاص نظرية للمسؤولية عن فعل الشيء، ترتكز على قواعد المباشر والتسبب، وأساسها تعدّ مفترض قابل لإثبات العكس في حالة المباشرة، وتعد واجبات الإثبات في حالة التسبب، وأنه لا شيء يمنع في هذا الفقه من إقامة المسؤولية عن الآلات الميكانيكية والأشياء التي تتطلب عناية خاصة على تعد مفترض قابل لإثبات العكس وسواء كان فعل الشيء هو من قبيل المباشرة أو من قبيل التسبب، بالنسبة إلى الحارس، وذلك قياساً على ما أخذ به الفقه الإسلامي في حالات مشابهة، كحالة تضمين الصناع وهو ما عبروا عنه بقولهم "التضمين للمصلحة" كما أننا نؤكد في هذه الخاتمة على أن إقامة المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء على خطأ مفترض غير قابل لإثبات العكس، هو ما يتنافى مع الفلسفة التي تقوم عليها  المسؤولية المدنية بوجه عام، هذه الفلسفة التي تقوم على الخطأ أو التعدي، إذ إن إقامة المسؤولية على خطأ غير قابل لإثبات العكس مؤداه تحميل الإنسان المسؤولية لغير ذنب جنته يداه، وهو ما يتنافى مع فطرة الإنسان، لذا فنرى أنّ الحل الإسلامي القاضي بافتراض التعدي على حارس الشيء كلما كان فعل الشيء بالنسبة إليه من قبيل المباشرة، وذلك تسهيلاً على المتضرر فيما يخص الإثبات، على أن يسمح لحارس الشيء أن يدفع عن نفسه المسؤولية بإثبات عدم تعديه، فإذا أثبت ذلك كان الحادث من قبيل القضاء والقدر الذي لا يسأل عنه الإنسان.
أقول إن هذا الحل الإسلامي هو الأقرب إلى العقل وإلى الفطرة السليمة، وإلى الأساس الفلسفي للتكليف البشري الذي لا يقيم المسؤولية على الإنسان إلا إذا أخطأ أو تعدى. صحيح أن الأخذ بهذا الحل قد ينتج عنه أن توجد على أرض الواقع حالات من إضرار الشيء بالغير دون أن يسأل عنه أحد لنجاح الحارس في إثبات عدم تعديه، لكن برأينا لا يكون العلاج بافتراض خطأ هذا الحارس افتراضاً قاطعاً والذي يعني في النهاية تحميله مسؤولية دون خطأ أو تعد اقترفه.  وإنما يكون العلاج بإنشاء صندوق وطني تساهم فيه الدولة والقطاع الخاص، لتعويض كل متضرر من فعل الشيء لا ينجح في الحصول على التعويض من حارسه لأي سبب من الأسباب، فالعلاج إذن في هكذا حالة يجب أن يكون اجتماعياً لا قانونياً.
وعلى ذلك ومن خلال البحث ولإيجاد التوزان المطلوب بين حقوق المتضرر ووابجات حارس الشيء، ومن خلال فهمنا لأحكام المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في الفقه الإسلامي، فإننا نقترح إجراء تعديلات على أحكام المسؤولية عن فعل الشيء في القانون المدني الأردني، وطبقاً لما يلي : 


*أولاً: تعديل المادة (982) من القانون المدني الأردني لتكون كما يلي :* 
289/أ : يضمن حارس الحيوان ما يحدثه الحيوان من ضرر للغير، إذا كان فعل الحيوان من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة إليه، ما لم يثبت عدم تعديه، أو أن وقوع فعل الحيوان الضار كان بسب لا يمكن الاحتراز منه .
289/ب: أما إذا كان فعل الحيوان هو من قبيل التسبب بالنسبة إلى حارسه، فلا يضمن الحارس إلا إذا تعدّى .

*ثانياً: تعديل المادة (290/1) مدني أردني لتكون كما يلي :* 
290/1/أ : الضرر الذي يحدثه للغير انهيار البناء أو بعضه يضمنه مالك البناء أو المتولي عليه، إذا كانت واقعة تهدم البناء هي من قبيل المباشرة بالنسبة للمالك إلا إذا أثبت عدم تعديه أو أن تهدم البناء كان بسبب لا يمكن الاحتراز منه .
290/1/ب : أما إذا كانت واقعة تهدم البناء هي من قبيل التسبب بالنسبة للمالك أو المتولي عليه فلا يضمن المالك إلا إذا ثبت أنه تعدّى.

*ثالثاً: تعديل نص المادة (192) مدني أردني لكون كما يلي :* 
كل من كان تحت يده أشياء تتطلب عناية خاصة للوقاية من ضررها أو آلات ميكانيكية يكون ضامناً لما تحدثه هذه الأشياء من ضرر إلا إذا أثبت عدم تعديه وفيما لا يمكن الاحتراز منه .

*رابعاً: إلغاء نص المادة (852) مدني أردني :* 
والمتعلقة بترتيب المسؤولية على المباشر في حالة اجتماعه مع التسبب، لأنه وكما بيناه في حينه، فإن السؤولية في حالة اجتماعهما إنما ترتب على من يكون فعله منتجاً في حدوث الضرر .


*
* *الهوامش*  
  1.د. عبد الرزاق السنهوري، الوسيط في شرح القانون المدني (مصادر الالتزام)، ص1098، دار إحياء التراث العربي – بيروت 1968.
  2.المرجع السابق، ص 1099، علماً أن الدكتور السنهوري، قد أشار في كتابه إلى أن هذا الرأي هو للأستاذين مازو.
  3.قرار محكمة النقض المصري، تاريخ 25/4/1978، وكذلك قرارها تاريخ 9/2/1978، نقلاً عن د. محمد المنجي، دعوى التعويض، ص 249، منشأة المعارف، الاسكندرية، ط1، 1990.
  4.د. عاطف النقيب، النظرية العامة للمسؤولية عن فعل الأشياء، ص383-384، منشورات عويدات، بيروت، ط1، 1980 .
  5.د. حشمت أبو ستيت، نظرية الالتزام في القانون المدني المصري، ص290-291، مكتبة عبدالله وهبة، مصر – ط1، 1945 .
  6.د. سليمان مرقس، الوافي في شرح القانون المدني – المجلد الثاني (الفعل الضار والمسؤولية المدنية) القسم الأول، ص119-121، ط1 1983، علماً أن د. مرقس قد ذكر أن هذه النظرية قد تبلورت في كتاب سالي عن حوادث العمل والمسؤولية المدنية المنشور في فرنسا عام 1897.
  7.د. حشمت أبو ستيت، المرجع السابق، ص291.
  8.د. وحيد الدين سوار، النظرية العامة للالتزام (مصادر الالتزام) ص185، المطبعة الجديدة، دمشق، 1978.
  9.د. مرقس – المرجع السابق، ص125.
  10.د. مرقس – المرجع السابق، ص 126-127، نقلاً عن الفقيه الفرنسي الأستاذ ستارك.
  11.د. عاطف النقيب، المرجع السابق، ص392-393.
  12.د. مرقس، المرجع السابق، ص127.
  13.د. أبو ستيت، المرجع السابق، ص291، وكذلك د. السنهوري، المرجع السابق، ص 1098-1099.
  14.د. وهبة الزحيلي، نظرية الضمان في الفقه الإسلامي، ص28، دار الفكر، دمشق، ط1، 1970، ويعرفها القرافي المالكي بأنها "ما يقال عادة فعل الهلاك به من غير توسط"، انظر في ذلك الفروق، الجزء الرابع، ص27، مطبعة دار إحياء الكتب – القاهرة – 1344هـ.
  15.د. محمد أحمد سراح، ضمان العدوان في الفقه الإسلامي، ص114، المؤسسة الجامعية – بيروت، ط1، 1993.
  16.الإمام القرافي، الفروق، ج4، ص27، مطبعة دار إحياء الكتب، القاهرة 1344هـ.
  17.ابن نجيم، البحر الرائق، شرح كنز الدقائق، ج8، ص99، دار المعرفة، بيروت.
  18.المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الأردني، الجزء الأول، ص281، إعداد المكتب الفني لنقابة المحامين، مطبعة التوفيق – عمان، ط2، 1987.
  19.المرجع السابق، ص282.
  20.نقلاً عن د. سراج، المرجع السابق، ص115.
  21.أبو محمد بن غانم البغدادي، مجمع الضمانات في مذهب الإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة النعمان، ص185، المطبعة الخيرية، القاهرة، ط1، 1308 هـ.
  22.المرجع السابق.
  23.لقد نصت المادة (3) من القانون المدني الأردني على أنه "يرجع في فهم النص وتفسيره وتأويله ودلالته إلى قواعد أصول الفقه الإسلامي".
  24.المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الأردني، الجزء الأول، ص327-328 .
  25.د. سراج، المرجع السابق، ص103، وانظر كذلك مجمع الضمانات، ص164-165، وكذلك الزحيلي، المرجع السابق، ص198-199.
  26.مجمع الضمانات، ص148.
  27.أنظر في ذلك د. سراج، المرجع السابق، ص 173، وما بعدها .
  28.أنظر د. الزحيلي، المرجع السابق، ص 191 وما بعدها .
  29.المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الأردني، ج1، ص283.
  30.المرجع السابق، ص283.
  31.المرجع السابق، ص284.
  32.أنظر في ذلك د. محمد الزعبي، مسؤولية المباشر والمتسبب في القانون المدني الأردني، بحث منشور في مجلة مؤتة للبحوث والدراسات – المجلد الثاني، العدد الأول، حزيران 1987، ص177، وكذلك د. سراج، المرجع السابق، ص165.
  33.د. سراج، المرجع السابق، ص242.
  34.أنظر د. الزحيلي، المرجع السابق، ص198.
  35.د. محمد الزعبي في بحثه المشار إليه، ص 205.
  36.ابن فرحون: برهان الدين إبراهيم بن علي بن القاسم، تبصرة الحكام في أصول الأقضية والأحكام، ج2، ص353، طبعه مصطفى البابي الحلبي، القاهرة، 1378هـ.
  37.الخطيب، محمد بن أحمد الشربيني، مغني المحتاج –ج2، ص342، طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي، القاهرة 1377هـ، علماً أن المقصود بعبارة "أو إرش ما نقصت إن أخرجت" هو التعويض عن نقصان قيمتها إن تم انتشالها من البحر .
  38.أنظر مجمع الضمانات، المرجع السابق، ص 160، وانظر كذلك المادتين 930 و 939 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية واللتان تفيدان بحق مالك الحيوان في إثبات عدم تعديه – كأن يثبت أنه قد تفيد في حراسته للحيوان بأحكام الشرع أو بأعراف الناس وعاداتهم، وصولاً إلى دفع المسؤولية عن نفسه، وعلى ذلك فهو لا يضمن ما تتلفه الدابة وهي في حظيرتها أو في موقف أعد لوقوفها بإذن الإمام أو من ينوب عنه – أو في ملك غيره بإذنه، وذلك باعتبار أن صاحب الدابة قد استعمل حقه المباح في هذه الحالة.
  39.الإمام السرخسي، المبسوط، ج27، ص2، دار المعرفة، بيروت بدون تاريخ.
  40.الإمام الشافعي، الأم، ج7، ص 138، دار المعرفة الجامعية، بيروت، 1975 .
  41.الإمام السرخسي، المرجع السابق، ج27، ص2.
  42.عبد الرحمن بن محمد، مجمع الأنهر، ج3، ص661، نقلاً عن د. سيد أمين، المسؤولية التقصيرية عن فعل الغير، ص191، منشورات جامعة القاهرة، 1964.
  43.أنظر في ذلك سيد أمين، المرجع السابق، حاشية ص192.
  44.مغني المحتاج (المرجع السابق) ج4، ص204.
  45.أنظر المذكرات الإيضاحية الأردنية للقانون المدني الأردني، ج1، ص 320.
  46.ابن نجيم، المرجع السابق – الجزء الرابع، ص404.
  47.أنظر في ذلك ابن نجيم، ألمرجع السابق، ج4، ص403، وكذلك مجمع الضمانات ص182.
  48.الإمام الشافعي، الأم، (المرجع السابق)، ج7، ص138.
  49.د. سراج، المرجع السابق، ص467، علماً أن د. سراج استخدام تعبير "الاستضرار" ويقصد به "التضرر"، وقد نقلنا كلمة "الاستضرار" حسب مقتضيات الأمانة العلمية في النقل .
  50.الإمام ابن رشد، (أبي الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن رشد) – بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد – ج2، ص174، دار المعرفة – بيروت 1977.
  51.أنظر في ذلك الإمام القرافي، الفروق (المرجع السابق) ج4، ص11.
  52.د. سراج، المرجع السابق، ص91-92.
  53.القرار رقم 636/86 منشور في مجلة نقابة المحامين لسنة 1989، ص 248.
  54.د. الزحيلي، المرجع السابق، ص223.
  55.المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الأردني، الجزء الأول، ص326.
  56.المرجع السابق، ص325.
  57.أنظر سيد أمين – المرجع السابق، ص 251-252، وانظر كذلك د. فخري رشيد مهنا، أساس المسؤولية التقصيرية ومسؤولية عدم التمييز، ص 231، مطبعة الشعب، بغداد، ط1، 1974.
  58.د. عبد القادر الفار، مصادر الالتزام، ص234، مكتبة دار الثقافة والنشر والتوزيع، عمان، ط1، 1996 .

 *المراجع* 
*أولاً: المراجع القانونية* 
  1.د. أحمد حشمت أبو ستيت، مصادر الالتزام، مكتبة عبدالله وهبة، القاهرة، ط1، 1945، وكذلك نفس الكتاب، مطبعة مصر، القاهرة 1945.
  2.د. سليمان مرقس، الوافي في شرح القانون المدني، المجلد الثاني (الفعل الضار والمسؤولية المدنية)، القسم الأول ، ط5، 1988.
  3.د. سيد أمين : المسؤولية التقصيرية عن فعل الغير، منشورات جامعة القاهرة، 1964.
  4.د. عاطف النقيب، النظرية العامة للمسؤولية عن فعل الأشياء، منشورات عويدات، بيروت، ط1، 1980.
  5.د. عبد الرزاق السنهوري، الوسيط في شرح القانون المدني (مصادر الالتزام)، دار إحياء التراث العربي، بيروت بدون تاريخ.
  6.د. عبد القادر الفار، مصادر الالتزام، مكتبة دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع، عمان، ط1، 1996.
  7.فخري رشيد مهنا، أساس المسؤولية التقصرية ومسؤولية عديم التمييز، مطبعة الشعب، بغداد، ط1، 1974.
  8.د. محمد المنبجي، دعوى التعويض، منشأة المعارف، الاسكندرية، ط1، 1990 .
  9.د. وحيد الدين سوار، النظرية العامة للالتزام (مصادر الالتزام)، المطبعة الجديدة، دمشق 1978.
  10.المذكرات الإيضاحية للقانون المدني الأردني، الجزء الأول، إعداد المكتب الفني لنقابة المحامين، مطبعة التوفيق، عمان، ط2، 1987.


*ثانياً: المراجع الفقهية الإسلامية* 
  1.ابن فرحون: برهان الدين إبراهيم بن علي بن القاسم: تبصرة الحكام في أصول الأقضية والأحكام، طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي، القاهرة، 1378هـ.
  2.ابن رشد، الإمام أبي الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن رشد، بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد، دار المعرفة، بيروت، 1977.
  3.ابن نجيم، البحر الرائق، شرح كنز الدقائق (الجزء الثامن) دار المعرفة، بيروت، بدون تاريخ.
  4.أبو اسحق، برهان الدين إبراهيم بن مفلح، المبدع في شرح المقنع، المكتب الإٍلامي للطباعة والنشر، ط1، 1979.
  5.أبو محمد بن غاهنم البغدادي، مجمع الضمانات في مذهب الإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة النعمان، المطبعة الخيرية، القاهرة، ط1، 1308هـ.
  6.الإمام السرخسي، المبسوط، دار المعرفة، بيروت، بدون تاريخ.
  7.الشافعي، الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي، الأم، دار المعرفة الجامعية، بيروت، 1975.
  8.الشوكاني، نيل الأوطار، شرح منتقى الأخبار، دار الجيل، بيروت، 1973.
  9.القرافي المالكي، الفروق، ج4، مطبعة دار إحياء الكتب، القاهرة 1344هـ.
  10.الخطيب، محمد ابن أحمد الشربيني، مغني المحتاج، طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي، القاهرة، 1377هـ.
  11.الإمام محمود بن إسماعيل الشهير بابن قاضي سماوة، جامع الفصولين، المطبعة الأزهرية، القاهرة، ط1، 1300هـ.
  12.د. وهبة الزحيلي: نظرية الضمان في الفقه الإسلامي، دار الفكر، دمشق، ط1، 1970.
  13.د. محمد أحمد سراج، ضمان العدوان في الفقه الإسلامي، المؤسسة الجامعية، بيروت، ط1، 1993.
  14.مجلة الأحكام العدلية.

*ثالثاً: المجلات والأبحاث* 

  1.مجلة نقابة المحامين .
  2.د. محمد الزعبي، مسؤولية المباشر والمتسبب في القانون المدني الأردني، بحث منشور في مجلة مؤتة للبحوث والدراسات، المجلد الثاني، العدد الأول، حزيران 1987.

----------

